
PG&E pleads guilty to 84 counts of manslaughter over Camp fire - redm
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-03-23/pge-pleads-guilty-to-84-counts-of-manslaughter-over-paradise-fire
======
java-man
CEO and the top management should go to jail. I think this is the only way to
fix the problem.

~~~
xiphias2
Of course they won't.

~~~
java-man
of course.

